# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ( الفتاة عندما تحب ) من أروع مقالات د . الشريم

## الأمل الراحل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
**
من أروع مقالات الدكتور محمد بن عبدالعزيز الشريم
~* الفتاة عندما تحب *~

*هل تساءلتِ يوماً ما: هل أحب نفسي؟
اسأليها إن لم تكوني فعلتِ ذلك، ولا تستعجلي الإجابة، فكري وتأملي في معنى هذا السؤال ومعنى الجواب الذي يلوح في خاطرك..

هل أنت إحدى الفتيات اللواتي لا يشعرن بالحب نحو أنفسهن!
قد يكون هذا الأمر مستغرباً، لأننا نعتقد أن كل إنسان يحب نفسه..

صحيح إن الله جبل الناس على حب أنفسهم، ومن ذلك أنهم يتمنون لها الخير ويكرهون لها الشر، ولذلك قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه"، والشاهد قوله: "ما يحب لنفسه"، فهو أعلى درجات المحبة الإنسانية بعد حبه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

قد يبدو أنك تحبين نفسك حباً نافعاً لها، ولذلك تنساقين وراء رغباتها مثلما تنساق أم اليتيم لتلبي رغبات وليدها حتى لو أذلت نفسها للآخرين؛ لذلك لا بد أن يكون حبك لنفسك دافعاً يؤدي بها إلى الفلاح ليكون أمراً محموداً. ولذلك قال الشاعر:

والنفس كالطفل إن تتركه ينشأ على ... حب الرضاعة، وإن تفطمه ينفطم 
ولكي تحبي نفسك حقاً استشعري أهمية تلك المحبة وما يمكن أن تجنين وراءها من فوائد.

محبتك لنفسك تعني أنها ليست رخيصة، بل تساوي في عينيك الكثير، فإن كنت تحبين نفسك فعلاً فلا تلقي بها في مهاوي الردى، ولا تجعلي منها فريسة سهلة لكل متربص. وكما تعلمين فالجواهر الثمينة العزيزة على أصحابها لا يعرضونها للناس إلا من وراء زجاج حتى لا تلمسها أيدي المتفرجين بعكس المجوهرات المقلدة التي تعرض دونما اكتراث من أصحابها..

محبتك لنفسك تستلزم أن تستشعري أنك ذات قيمة عالية مهما زهد فيك من حولك.. فليس كل من انتقصك جدير بأن يؤخذ رأيه بعين الاعتبار، خاصة من الزميلات والقريبات اللواتي قد يشعرن بالغيرة منك بسبب أو بدون سبب.

اعرفي الفرق بين النصيحة والتعيير، فهما متشابهان. لكن الناصحة تربطك بالله تعالى وكيف تحصلين على مرضاته، ولذلك تحرص على إبلاغك بالخطأ على انفراد وبأسلوب حسن، أما المعيرة فلا تربط قولها بمخافة الله ومرضاته، لذلك تجدينها تغلف شماتتها في غلاف النصيحة وقد تجاهر بها أمام الأخريات حتى يرين خطأك، فهل مثل هذه جديرة بأن يعتد بقولها فيك؟

محبتك لنفسك تعني أن تنظري بإيجابية لما تملكين، وأن لا يستغرقك التفكير فيما لا تملكين، فلو قضيت ساعات يومك كلها في تمني حصول ما ليس عندك لما تحقق ذلك دون عمل، أليس من الغبن أن تقضين جزءاً من عمرك في الحسرة والندامة على شيء ليس في الإمكان تحصيله؟! 
أليس من الأجدى صرف تلك الطاقة المهدرة فيما يمكن أن يفيد، كزيادة علم أو تدريب أو حتى تسلية بدلاً من هم لا يعود عليك بخير؟!

محبتك لنفسك تجعلك تهتمين بجسمك فلا تدخلين إلى جوفك ما يضره، ولا تضعين عليه ما يفسده، وألا تنساقي إلى ما يقال من مصادر غير موثوقة عن بعض مستحضرات تجميل البشرة أو الشعر، ولا مواد التخسيس وغيرها، فضلاً عما هو أشد ضرراً منها، التي قد تجر إليها الفتاة البريئة وهي لا تدري أنها متجهة نحو هاوية سحيقة.

محبتك لنفسك تجعلك تستشعرين نعمة الله عليك بأنه قد حباك نعماً كثيرة لا يعرف قيمتها إلا من فقدها، ومن يشاهد محروماً من نعمه ربانية يعلم كم هو غني..
تصوري فتاة فقدت إحدى يديها، ألا ترينها ناقصة؟
ماذا لو رأتها فتاة فقدت يديها الاثنتين! أليست تراها أكمل منها؟!

كل شيء يزيد عن الوسط قد ينقلب ليصبح شؤماً على صاحبه، كالمال والجمال، إلا تقوى الله فإنها لا تأتي إلا بخير.
أتى سائل يشتكي الفقر إلى أحدهم يطلب منه صدقة فقال له:
لو أعطيتك عشرة آلاف درهم وأخذت بصرك أترضى؟ قال: لا 
فقال: لو أعطيتك عشرة آلاف درهم وأخذت سمعك أترضى؟ قال: لا 
فقال: لو أعطيتك عشرة آلاف درهم وأخذت قدميك أترضى؟ قال: لا 
فقال: لو أعطيتك عشرة آلاف درهم وأخذت يديك أترضى؟ قال: لا 
فقال له: أما تستحي يا هذا؟ لديك أربعون ألف درهم وتسأل الناس!
******
المقال نُشر في مجلة حياة .. وكذلك موقع صيد الفوائد ، ولروعته نقلته هنا .

*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك 
يالها من عظه

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أهلا بك عزيزتي ..
وشكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك

----------


## تعارف

الغاليه (الأمل القادم )
سلمت يمينك
افتقدناك ايتها الكريمة وسررت لعودتك لحبيباتك 

زادك الله فضلا ورفع قدرك فى الدارين

----------


## الدرة المصونة

_هذا المقال من اروع ماقرات_
_وفيه عظة كبيرة وعظيمة_
_بارك الله فيكي اخيتي_

----------


## الأمل الراحل

أهلا بكن جميعا .. شكرا لدعواتكن ..
تحياتي .

----------

